# Dog friendly apartments



## luckster (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys.

I'm really struggling to find an apartment to rent in Manchester - as close to city center as possible, that allows dogs. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Manchester Apartments for rent: Manchester Premier One bedroom in Shudehill.


----------



## luckster (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for your link. I'm looking for more long term rental living accommodation.


----------

